# cheapest chew ANTLER source



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

I bought an incredibly expensive Elk antler ($4 for a tiny one), but I am happy that my dog loves it. 

With this, I am seeking to buy a bunch of these in bulk to get the cheapest price possible.

Any have any links or tips to get more affordable antlers? Are "Elk" the best option or are there other, similar things, that will serve the same purpose?

Thanks!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Nov 8, 2007)

I too would like to find a cheaper source of antlers. We buy ours from a local pet store chain - Mounds. We have purchased elk, moose and deer antlers from them. My dogs love them all. I have a Boston Terrier who is a power chewer and I buy the extra large antlers for over $20 a piece, but they do last him over a year. 

I have found the elk to be the "toughest" as far as longevity. Moose ones were chewed pretty quickly in 3-5 months. 

I do know there are different quality of antlers. Some I have seen in other stores are dry and very rough and I would never buy those for my dogs. So, that is one reason I am leery of buying online, but if someone knows of a source and they have had good luck I'd be willing to give them a try.


----------



## ohbehave (Apr 20, 2012)

If these things last for even half of a year, then they are bargains at the prices I am seeing. 

So we wait for someone to post with an answer!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Find a hunter or someone who finds sheds. I got an entire elk shed for free that way . Then you can cut it in pieces if you want (I think it's funny to see my dogs carrying a whole antler around the yard so I haven't cut it up yet). You can check eBay for them, too. Don't look under pet supplies, though--try home decor or hunting supplies.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

www.bestbullysticks.com has a wide variety. They have Small/Medium Elk Antlers, which are "about 6" inches long and usually as thick as a nickel but each antler is unique and will vary slightly." They are $6.50 each. BBS often has sales with free shipping or a certain % off so if you join the facebook group and/or get on the email list you can wait for the right time to buy.
http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/page_13801_168/smallmedium_elk_antlers.html

All elk antlers: http://www.bestbullysticks.com/home/bbs/smartlist_168/elk_antlers.html


I ordered from them recently when they had a sale and got 2 of the medium/large antlers for < $5 each (reg price $17.50).


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm jealous you guys have yours last so long! The Medium/Large ones I got were delivered about 2 weeks ago. One is completely gone and the other is at about 30%. I have two huskies and the foster boxer (foster is a very light chewer) so the antlers are constantly being chewed on.

This one is gone.









and this one is the one that's almost gone.


----------



## lovefordogs (Sep 21, 2012)

There's another website out there called BestElkAntlers.com and they have a huge variety of elk antlers at amazing prices. The sizes of antlers range by how much your dog weighs and have so many different kinds - antler burrs, antlers that are split down the middle and whole antlers. Plus they last a long time and don't smell. The best part? Free shipping on all orders! Check it out. My dog Roscoe loves them.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

In the past I bought them from http://www.elkusa.com/antler-chew.html

At the time I comparison shopped a bit and found them to have the best deal, and even got free shipping. But, it takes my dog a long time go to through antlers, so it was probably about a year ago now that I received 4 good sized ones (probably small or medium, and they were larger than I expected), and I still have one that I haven't given her yet, and there's still a lot left on her current one.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Man I wish I saw this thread earlier. Just ordered two split antlers off Amazon for my dogs to try (and hopefully love).


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Sibe, any photos of what the antlers look like now?  Mine is a power chewer too but he gets bored of antlers after a while... Not edible enough.


----------

